# Target Makeup Haul



## K Riley (Oct 10, 2016)

Check out my mini Target makeup haul and see the affordable makeup products that I picked up 

[video=youtube;V2k6HpG82Ic]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V2k6HpG82Ic[/video]


----------

